# Painful sex



## 14643 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been to the doctors to enquire and also tried searching the internet but so far i have not found much information that is any help. I have IBS and recently found that sexual intercourse has become extremely painful because i feel pressure around my stomach in the areas of my cramps triggered by IBS. Even if i am having an okay day with my IBS it still seems to trigger a reaction. I was wondering if anyone else has found this and if they have any advice? I am finding it increasingly problematic and which in turn is causing problems within my relationship.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have this problem too!I feel like I'm being bruised deep inside when I have sex, but I'm not sure if it's my intestines or reproductive system that's hurting. If I focus really hard on the pleasure I can sometimes get past the pain, but then I'll feel a sudden sharp pain, usually to one side. It's especially bad around ovulation or just before my period, when it feels like part of my insides are being ripped out.If My IBS is bad or I feel crampy I don't even attempt sex! My boyfriend is getting really fed-up, but I'm too embarassed to tell him about my IBS. He thinks I'm just 'hyper-sensitive'!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

You guys aren't alone! I get that bruised feeling but it lasts a day or two after sex. I'm not really in pain during it's after that I dont feel good.


----------



## 14643 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sukie, i had the same, i was too embarassed to say anything to my boyfriend but i am pleased i did. Though it intefers very much between us at the moment, at other times he is very comforting which i think is important. When i am anxious about my stomach around people who dont know i have IBS, it only gets worse. As for in the bedroom, have you found any ways to ease the pain? *sigh* as if its not difficult enough being a woman!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I have had the problem for a while now, and still havent found anything that helps. I miss sex very much, my husband has been so wonderful about the whole thing.I feel so angry coz IBS has taken away my enjoyment of food and drink and know sex


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I also get pulling or cramping feelings during sex sometimes. Fortunately not every time!







Usually a change of pace and/or position makes a huge difference. I try very hard not to let the painful times keep me from having fun the next time the mood strikes, and it's usually fine the next time.If you haven't told your gynecologist about this symptom, you should. It could indicate endometriosis or other "female" problems. With the pains I've gotten, I've never thought they were IBS related...they feel very much like they are related to my female organs and not digestive system.


----------



## 14419 (Jul 27, 2006)

I used to have it at the start, when I had recently started having sex...I couldnt enjoy it at all...i think it's because of the IBS..but yet, after some while, I was able to enjoy it a lot..I think I trained my mind to be sexually active. Now, I rarely have these problems, but they are intermittent..ouf, sucha pain!!


----------

